# Yamaha KX88 - question for owners



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey KX88 users - got a question for you. 

I’m borrowing one right now that’s pretty road weary and has a few issues that would keep me from being able to use it, unfortunately.

The main thing is that the note-on trigger point is really high in the key travel, so trying to play soft repetitive notes is pretty much impossible after the first sustained note. Is yours like that? I can’t imagine this would be part of the original design, because it makes it unusable for softer piano parts. 

I can’t think of any weighted controller I’ve ever played that behaved like this - you can usually retrigger notes near the bottom of key travel in a natural sort of way.

The other main issue is that the velocity range starts at 15 and tops out in the mid-100s, as opposed to 1-127. This is apparently a common issue with these. That’s not ideal, but it could be worked around with a velocity modifier.

I have a near mint one on the way - hopefully that one fares better. 30+ years later, it’s still such an ideal master keyboard in a lot of ways, so I’d love one for one of my “B” rigs.

What’s your experience with yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey, Jim ~
Although it has been many years since I gigged with a KX88, I do not recall the trigger point being nearly instantaneous as you describe; therefore, I am going to venture to say that its "road weariness" is the likely contributor.
I'll bet that the near-mint instrument that is on its way will not exhibit this anomaly. When do you expect delivery?


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Hey, Jim ~
> Although it has been many years since I gigged with a KX88, I do not recall the trigger point being nearly instantaneous as you describe; therefore, I am going to venture to say that its "road weariness" is the likely contributor.
> I'll bet that the near-mint instrument that is on its way will not exhibit this anomaly. When do you expect delivery?


Thanks much! I expect the same too - I can’t imagine that being normal. I’m touring in Hawaii this week (!) and it should be waiting for me when I get home. I’ll report back!


----------



## HazMatGuy (Sep 19, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> Thanks much! I expect the same too - I can’t imagine that being normal. I’m touring in Hawaii this week (!) and it should be waiting for me when I get home. I’ll report back


Hi - I have had the same KX-88 since 1985-86 (i got the first one in Cleveland) and it is still the greatest MIDI keyboard ever made (IMHO). It never has exhibited any of those issues. I absolutely dread the day it ever dies - but as well as it is built. i always figured it would out last me! I had to change the battery (which was soldered in) a few years ago - but other than that - it is an absolute gem.

I wish you many years of joy from yours.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2021)

HazMatGuy said:


> Hi - I have had the same KX-88 since 1985-86 (i got the first one in Cleveland) and it is still the greatest MIDI keyboard ever made (IMHO). It never has exhibited any of those issues. I absolutely dread the day it ever dies - but as well as it is built. i always figured it would out last me! I had to change the battery (which was soldered in) a few years ago - but other than that - it is an absolute gem.
> 
> I wish you many years of joy from yours.


Thanks for the good info - I’ll report back!


----------



## yves (Sep 24, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> Hey KX88 users - got a question for you.
> 
> I’m borrowing one right now that’s pretty road weary and has a few issues that would keep me from being able to use it, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I own one as well . I toured extensively with it in the mid 90's and 2K . It's in really good shape cosmetically . I tried the fast repetitions on low velocities and it's a bit erratic depending on the notes . I don't have that problem at higher velocities . I can confirm the low velocity repetitions are a bit of a challenge on my side anyways . The velocity range is similar to how you describe it . It's usually stands between 25-115 , sometimes I can get higher velocities but I really have to hit it hard . The other thing is the lack of controller 11 assignment . it doesn't support expression but , by using a midi transformer it an easy quick fix by assigning foot control data ( I think it's midi control #4 ) to expression . I do it in the Logic Pro environment window . The other thing is active sensing . The KX88 sends active sensing continuously through the midi port . Usually not an issue , but it's good to know in case some software reacts weirdly to it . All in all , i still enjoy playing it . It's built like a tank and never failed me in over 30+ years . I recently , brought it back in my studio as my other controller ( Arturia ) broke down etc.. I can't stress out enough how the newer products are not built to last very long if used in a pro setting and on a continuous basis . Hope this helps . Cheers !


----------



## tebling (Sep 24, 2021)

I've had my KX88 for just a few weeks now, after buying from the original owner.

It looks like most of the keys trigger about 50% through their travel, with a few triggering higher or lower than that.

I can also confirm that the lowest velocity is 15. On the other end, I can get values of 127 but you have to really be an animal to get those. More natural playing gets you to about 115 like others here have said.

Also a plug for my KX88 desk integration thread!





My Yamaha KX88 desk integration project


I'm about to embark on a bit of a project, and figured I'd document this here in case anyone else wanted to follow in my footsteps. Background I'm a pianist, and I've always wanted a great feeling 88 key controller at my fingertips. Anyone who's been around here for long knows that there's a...




vi-control.net


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I will have 3 different ones on hand by next week, one of which is supposed to be mint, so we'll see. I also have an idea to replace the keybed in the beat-up one with one from a Korg D1, which is identically sized - essentially combining the features of both in the KX88 chassis. That should be a fun combo!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey guys,

Got another KX88 in great shape yesterday, and I’m thrilled to report it feels and plays GREAT! It behaves as any modern controller should: note-on events occur near the bottom of key travel, not the top - and repetitive notes are no problem. 

So, thankfully the issues I experienced are due to that one being road weary. And now I get why this board was always the gold standard - it’s like a BMW for your fingers. It just feels _right!_


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 29, 2021)

I wish more keyboards left some velocity range for the animal in you.... like a real piano does!


----------



## Guavadude (Feb 4, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got another KX88 in great shape yesterday, and I’m thrilled to report it feels and plays GREAT! It behaves as any modern controller should: note-on events occur near the bottom of key travel, not the top - and repetitive notes are no problem.
> 
> So, thankfully the issues I experienced are due to that one being road weary. And now I get why this board was always the gold standard - it’s like a BMW for your fingers. It just feels _right!_


Hey Jim, watched your studio rig rundown video! Wow, amazing setup…thx for sharing. Are you still using the KX88 as your main keyboard controller? I’ve been using one for 20+ years and it’s starting to act up with inconsistent velocity levels. I’m wondering if it’s time to try something new. Thx


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2022)

Guavadude said:


> Hey Jim, watched your studio rig rundown video! Wow, amazing setup…thx for sharing. Are you still using the KX88 as your main keyboard controller? I’ve been using one for 20+ years and it’s starting to act up with inconsistent velocity levels. I’m wondering if it’s time to try something new. Thx


Yeah, funny thing - I only intended to use the KX88 for a few shows, but I fell so in love with it that I used it for the whole rest of the year and now it's in my studio. I absolutely love that thing!

I ended up with 3 of them, actually. I sold the one that was really beat up (just bought it for the case). The third one, I had completely rebuilt and restored from the ground up: new power supply & battery, new membrane panel, and the keybed rebuilt entirely, key by key: new felt, lube, etc. 

I don't need it, but I thought it would be nice to sell it and let someone else enjoy such a top notch piece of gear. Hopefully I can sell it locally in Nashville, because shipping would be astronomical!

If you can find a tech who can work on it, it's absolutely worth a tune up. It's not hard either, just time consuming.


----------



## Guavadude (Feb 4, 2022)

I’ve 


whinecellar said:


> Yeah, funny thing - I only intended to use the KX88 for a few shows, but I fell so in love with it that I used it for the whole rest of the year and now it's in my studio. I absolutely love that thing!
> 
> I ended up with 3 of them, actually. I sold the one that was really beat up (just bought it for the case). The third one, I had completely rebuilt and restored from the ground up: new power supply & battery, new membrane panel, and the keybed rebuilt entirely, key by key: new felt, lube, etc.
> 
> ...


I removed every key and relubed it, made a huge difference in feel. I probably need to replace the membrane panel and change caps on the power supply. Which tech did you use? I might be able to source parts from them or if you know of a source let me know. Did you ever try any of the newer Fatar models like the Studio Logic 88 grand?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2022)

Guavadude said:


> I’ve
> 
> I removed every key and relubed it, made a huge difference in feel. I probably need to replace the membrane panel and change caps on the power supply. Which tech did you use? I might be able to source parts from them or if you know of a source let me know. Did you ever try any of the newer Fatar models like the Studio Logic 88 grand?


A friend of mine is a really good tech here in Nashville, but he gets his parts from Syntaur. The membrane panels are made in small batches by a guy in the UK... I'll see if I can find his info. Did you clean the contacts while you had the keys out? That's the main thing for velocity issues. The other thing that makes a huge difference in overall feel is replacing the felt strips. All 3 of mine felt radically different, and it was all due to differences in key lube and the felt! Hope you get yours sorted out!


----------



## Guavadude (Feb 4, 2022)

I found the membrane panels, mine are ok since I never use the buttons, just keys and wheels. I didn’t replace the felt but I did clean the contacts. I think I’ll start with felt and replacing power supply caps.


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 4, 2022)

The return of this thread has made me a bit nostalgic, so I took a quick look on Reverb:








Keyboards and Synths | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> The return of this thread has made me a bit nostalgic, so I took a quick look on Reverb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, the two in the $450 range look good - the one in NJ looks mint! I'd jump on one if I didn't already have two of them. I'll be selling the newly restored one as soon as I get it back, and I'll probably be asking a fair bit more considering it will be as close to "time capsule" condition as possible


----------



## LWM (Mar 6, 2022)

So nice to find this thread and read other owners experiences. I too own a KX88, and have done since 1986. Other than changing the internal battery, I have done nothing and it still works fantastically well. Sure, the odd key makes a noise, and triggers in a slightly different place to the others, but it has been gigged round europe in a flight case that was un-liftable and survived - to just sit in the studio as a main controller now. I find it a perfect compromise for piano and orchestral vst work aand having the ‘animal’ area at the top end is great.
Yes, the lowest velocity level I have got is 15, but the main issue was the linear slope for the velocity.
As it gets higher the technology was unable to capture every possible note on velocity - so after around 82, it only is able to capture 84, then 86, etc. And after 92 it seems only every 4 steps is readable, give or take. Certainly after 110 I get 112, 116, 120, 124, 127. I dont think I’ve ever registered a velocity of 115 for example. This was inherent with the Yamaha software at the time - at least that’s what the Yamaha techs said when I enquired about the possibility of rectifying this with an update. Not possible apparently. Still - as I look around at what’s available currently, there seems to be nothing as straightforward, with sliders / wheels and such a good weighted action. It’s very awkward here in the UK too for trying and comparing keyboards - Studiologic is available to buy and return if necessary, but Doepfer is impossible to find anywhere to try. So - enjoy the KXs when you find them - I’m very happy mine is still flourishing aged 36!


----------



## DJN (Mar 6, 2022)

More love for the KX88!! It's the best controller I've ever used. I also struggle a bit with the much talked about velocity issues. The solution that works for me is the addition of Midisolution's velocity converter. In their basic setup you can adjust velocity ranges. Now I can achieve very low and high ranges. This has made the keyboard feel more "playable" for me. Check it out - http://midisolutions.com/prodvel.htm


----------



## jjk (Jun 30, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Yeah, funny thing - I only intended to use the KX88 for a few shows, but I fell so in love with it that I used it for the whole rest of the year and now it's in my studio. I absolutely love that thing!
> 
> I ended up with 3 of them, actually. I sold the one that was really beat up (just bought it for the case). The third one, I had completely rebuilt and restored from the ground up: new power supply & battery, new membrane panel, and the keybed rebuilt entirely, key by key: new felt, lube, etc.
> 
> ...


Greetings, Looks like I'm on my own rebuilding my kx88. A few questions if I may. 1) where is the battery located? 2) What are people using to clean the keys before re-lubing? >I have pink grease ordered for relube as well as the lithium grease recommended over at gearspace> 3) The biggest problem I have is the felt that the keys land on, it's trashed so many of the high traffic area white keys crash into the metal rail that the felt and aftertouch are on. The after touch on this one was disconnected years ago, which is fine by me because i just use the KX88 for piano work. 4) what are folks using to attache new felt ? and 5) I've tried Syntaur for the felt, but they don't have it. any recommendations? Thanks, jjk


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 30, 2022)

jjk said:


> Greetings, Looks like I'm on my own rebuilding my kx88. A few questions if I may. 1) where is the battery located? 2) What are people using to clean the keys before re-lubing? >I have pink grease ordered for relube as well as the lithium grease recommended over at gearspace> 3) The biggest problem I have is the felt that the keys land on, it's trashed so many of the high traffic area white keys crash into the metal rail that the felt and aftertouch are on. The after touch on this one was disconnected years ago, which is fine by me because i just use the KX88 for piano work. 4) what are folks using to attache new felt ? and 5) I've tried Syntaur for the felt, but they don't have it. any recommendations? Thanks, jjk


I couldn’t say in detail because mine was done by Allen Coppock at Synth Spa here in Nashville. It was a bit of trial and error because none of the original parts are available anymore, so he had to invent some solutions to the felt problem. Yamaha really built those things like tanks, but without the right sized components, it can be a bit of a hassle.

The battery is pretty easy… It’s up on the left side of the panel but you have to remove a circuit board to get to it.


----------



## jjk (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for replying! Love your studio rig! I've used lots of Roland's and Kurzweil's and some Korg's thru the years ... The KX88 is still my favorite when it's time to play the piano. Thanks again, jjk


----------



## Guavadude (Jun 30, 2022)

I've been playing a KX88 daily for the better part of 15 years at least. I cleaned and greased mine, completely detailed the interior after a glass of red wine fell into it. At first I thought it was a disaster but after all the detail work it played so much better. I used some PTFE grease and that worked well. I didn't replace the felt or anything else except the battery.

My KX88 like all of them has a limited velocity range but recently it got pretty wonky and I was having to edit almost every single note or adjust them to a dynamic range that sounded good. It always felt great playing it but I struggled getting the accented notes to sound like I played them.

I ended up grabbing a like new Yamaha S08 which is 20 years old or older but never used. It's a typical high quality Yamaha build and feels solid and is very similar to the KX88 but not as broken in. The built in sounds are terrible but it does have easy access to several velocity curves which is something the KX88 lacks.

The main difference is with the full velocity range now available to me, I can play the very bottom end of a library's samples and the very high end too. I can easily bring out the accents I want in a string part with no additional editing needed. It's made a huge difference in how quickly I can work and the overall enjoyment.

I bet Jim's completely refurb'd KX88 is awesome but knowing what I do now, I'd look for something new. Or maybe an older Yamaha or Kurzweil, something still in mint condition. Or I'd try some of the higher end pianos like the Kawai. The KX88 was a great playing, solid beast but it really lacks in a lot of ways as a controller, namely the velocity range which is a big deal. I'm kinda glad mine got so bad that I had to try something else because I'm enjoying this Yamaha S08 more.


----------



## jjk (Jun 30, 2022)

Guavadude said:


> I've been playing a KX88 daily for the better part of 15 years at least. I cleaned and greased mine, completely detailed the interior after a glass of red wine fell into it. At first I thought it was a disaster but after all the detail work it played so much better. I used some PTFE grease and that worked well. I didn't replace the felt or anything else except the battery.
> 
> My KX88 like all of them has a limited velocity range but recently it got pretty wonky and I was having to edit almost every single note or adjust them to a dynamic range that sounded good. It always felt great playing it but I struggled getting the accented notes to sound like I played them.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for reply! I saw you over at Gearspace as well! 
I played my first Kx88 at a 2 set gig in upstate NY in 1991. I finished the first set and hated the Kx88 but then a keyboard player I really admired , and a kx88 guy said, "stop pushing and just play". Changed my life! I finally got my own, used, Kx88 in about 2002 from SIR and have been using it as my piano samples controller ever since. 

Now it desperately needs to be refurbished but OMG, when I opened it up it is the worst interior I've ever seen. Unbelievable grease and dirt and ruined felt ... 
I appreciate that there are other keyboards available , but at least for the next week or so, I'm going to see what I can do with this old "filthy" workhorse. 

I think that the felt that the keys land on when they're depressed is actually the aftertouch felt, so I just ordered what might be the last aftertouch strip from Syntaur. If I'm wrong, then I'll have to experiment with felt strips until I find the right one. 

2 new questions ... 1) how do you reinstall the keys, assuming I can get them clean and re-lubed? (I have the manual but could really use some help)? and 
2) How do I de-grease all the plastic keys and the actual chasis? This thing is such a mess I wore latex gloves while removing the keys ... yuck!

I'm snapping pics and will post If and when I get this thing playable and playing again.
Again , thanks for reply and advice! jjk


----------



## Guavadude (Jul 1, 2022)

I apologize it was several years ago when I did it and I can’t remember the details, other than it wasn’t difficult and everything was obvious. I took a lot of pics but I think you’ll be fine if you take it slow. PM me your email address and I’ll forward my Notes where I kept all the info I found. 

Pretty sure I just cleaned it up with rubbing alcohol. I didn’t order the special pink grease since I had something similar. It plays so much faster since I did it. It’s a pain but it will be worth your time and effort. You might find felt at a craft store like Michael’s.


----------

